# Bad storm no power !



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Sunday evening the worst for thunder and lightning for a while thunderbolt knocked out the power for 6 and a half hours wife woulnht let me start the Generator as it was a downpour as well luckily all the torches were charged but i had forgot to charge the portsble power pack so no fans !
Might consider a solar system later on.


----------



## Kalbo832 (7 mo ago)

The storm that came through Bacolod was pretty intense we got lucky. I purchased an Anker 757 Powerhouse last trip to the US, the only drawback it's only 110v you have to use a converter to charge it. Powers everything pretty good but can only handle the refrigerator for 6 to 8 hours.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

expatuk2016 said:


> Sunday evening the worst for thunder and lightning for a while thunderbolt knocked out the power for 6 and a half hours wife woulnht let me start the Generator as it was a downpour as well luckily all the torches were charged but i had forgot to charge the portsble power pack so no fans !
> Might consider a solar system later on.


I remember those lighting strikes along with the thunder yesterday and we had two power surges, wow you're not too far from me Bob and without power 6 hrs, I didn't think that happened anymore.

I need to get some more rechargeable lights thanks for the reminder.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I have had 4 power outages in last 2 months. There are also scheduled outages all the time. The outage can vary from a hour or two to a full day. 
I gave up on the generator option, it was just to complex to hook up the whole house. Solar is the way to go and you never even know when the power goes out.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

What watt generator would it take to power a house with 240 volt system? How hard would it be to wire the generator into the main system? I am not a electrician but wouldn't there have to be an automatic shutoff of the generator if the electric comes back on?

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

amcan13 said:


> I gave up on the generator option, it was just to complex to hook up the whole house. Solar is the way to go and you never even know when the power goes out.


 Why? Just connect it to the normal cables (and IF demanded have a switch between use grid electricity OR generator. PERHAPS the electric company have such demand - if they get to know 



art1946 said:


> What watt generator would it take to power a house with 240 volt system?


 It depend of how much you use 
You can get hint by looking at meeter when the grid functions
or look at the Watt signs at the "emergency" things if you want to save just using them at blackouts.


art1946 said:


> How hard would it be to wire the generator into the main system? I am not a electrician but wouldn't there have to be an automatic shutoff of the generator if the electric comes back on?


 If correct Volt and Hz you can just connect it at the entrance to the system. But to be sure to not get trouble with the electric company, you can need to get it approved by them. They can want to check so not wrong Volt nor Hz can get into their grid. Its possible to get approval to SELL surplus electricity to them, which is good by electric use is fluctuating even if having same things on, because e g refrigirator have automatic on/off by thermostate.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

You only talk about the easy part. In order for it to work it must automatically kick in and out with power fluctuations. And there are limits to fuel and continuous operations for generators. I for one don't want to be sitting waiting 24x7 to hand switch over and back. I have seen the systems in the USA that do this but they are very expensive you need a lot of the same technology the solar has for integration. And where are you storing fuel for days of operation? Sorry the fantasy of this cheap solution is just that.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

amcan13 said:


> the fantasy of this cheap solution is just that.


 Well. Cheap to BUY
but EXPENSIVE to RUN 
I made a rough calculation some years ago and kWatt price was DOUBLE the grid electricity price.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Agree, Grid tied solar system verses stand alone, while the sell back option to the grid is or can be attractive with a big enough system works but when the power goes out so does your solar input. Nada, no power, crank up the generator and throw the change over for power.
Stand alone systems that run a house day and night are very expensive especially if you are running A/C's because of battery capabilities and given life,,,,, replacement.

Each person has to weigh up the initial outlay of a stand alone or grid tied system and ongoing costs verses the grid supply and a generator.
Given the situation with climate change one wonders whether the likes of me, a baby boomer that has been a pig with resources all my life? I believe it's time to take the plunge and go independent from fossil fuel supplies to give future generations a better chance for their continued safe existence on this our world........ 30 to 40K is my payback for pay back to a world that gave me a good life and at the same time as amcan stated, independence.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I don't look at pay back and my electric service does not buy back. I got 40kW system and can go over 2 days with out sun. The ability to survive is more important than a few pesos a month to me. The batteries have 3000 cycles or more so life span is high. The chance of a long term outage is very high in all countries these days. If the city service is out for a week I think I could cut back on aircon a bit if the sun also stopped shining. But you need to plan on hardware failure with any solution. Redundancy is important in designing any system. A single point of failure can leave you waiting a long time on parts from China. 
Any way you look at it the cost is high. If I didn't have a wife and kid I would be more risk prone and just do without. 
The world is facing an energy shortage and we all need to start thinking of ways to generate electricity locally.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I have some friends in the USA that have a backup generator. If the power goes out the generator will start up.why can't it be wired the same way? How does that interfere with the electric company there in the Philippines?

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

The ways and means are there amcan, Depends on your budget and guilt trip I suppose. Hardware costs have dropped big time over the years and will only get cheaper as time goes on, especially battery components, Lithium. Nickle etc. Government incentives can help but not seen here.

As for a 40Kw system? 2 days only? I had only a 5Kw system in Australia and sold back to the grid for years (grid tied system) running a swimming pool with 2 one and a half HP pumps for my swimming poo, 4 bed 3 bath home.
I think the thing here is to find a decent company that know what they are doing and don't try to take the [email protected]
Only in Manila so far and then it's a worry.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

art1946 said:


> I have some friends in the USA that have a backup generator. If the power goes out the generator will start up.why can't it be wired the same way? How does that interfere with the electric company there in the Philippines?
> 
> art


Welcome to the Philippines art.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey Steve,

I am back in the USA now. I was in Tagum city just north of Davao city on National Highway. I am wanting to come back there. Now my passport has expired. I have to get a new one. Hope to return soon.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Interesting art, you have been going on about coming back to PH. for years and you let your passport run out?

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

steve

First of all, I didn't know it was going to expire.I had it in my box with a lot of papers. When i got it out I seen the passport had expired, so now i have to get a new one. I am not rich like you are there, so I have to take my time on getting all the eyes dotted and the T's crossed before going. hahahhaha This time when I move it will be permanent. I came back before because I was having health issues and here in the states it is free at the VA system. Turned out to be a minor health problem.

Art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Here's my auto change-over, from memory it was about $25.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

All good art, these things happen. I have held my passport for over 40 years as I travel a lot so always on my mind. Every 9 and a half years renew, local post office. Now living in PH. it will be more difficult I'm sure but achievable.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Steve

As I get older I think I forget things. hahahhahaha!!!!!

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Here's my auto change-over, from memory it was about $25.
> View attachment 102071


Auto or manual Gary?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

art1946 said:


> Steve
> 
> As I get older I think I forget things. hahahhahaha!!!!!
> 
> art


As we do art but important things I remember, a passport is one for me.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Steve

Like I said I had it packed in my box and when I decided to go back to the Philippines I got it out and seen it had expired. It only takes about 6 weeks to get another one. I will probably go back to Tagum City. i know the place very well and i liked it there. the city is small but has everything since it is on the national Highway. I believe it is considered a 1st class city.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Auto or manual Gary?
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Both. Although the genie has electric start, auto start was too much for occasional use. Tend to use it for scheduled brownouts unless it looks like it will be off for a while.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

art1946 said:


> Steve
> 
> Like I said I had it packed in my box and when I decided to go back to the Philippines I got it out and seen it had expired. It only takes about 6 weeks to get another one. I will probably go back to Tagum City. i know the place very well and i liked it there. the city is small but has everything since it is on the national Highway. I believe it is considered a 1st class city.
> 
> art


That was years ago art when you decided to return to PH. and you didn't know the status of your passport?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> All good art, these things happen. I have held my passport for over 40 years as I travel a lot so always on my mind. Every 9 and a half years renew, local post office. Now living in PH. it will be more difficult I'm sure but achievable.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Hi Steve, 

I'm in the process of renewal right now.

I just made an appointment online at the Aus embassy here in Makati, then filled out the online application form, downloaded and printed.

After your interview and document check at the embassy, then it's an 8-12 week wait.

I'm at the 3 weeks wait so far.

There is also a process where you can do it by courier.



Passports





Guide for Adult renewal application (PC7) by courier


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow, we have certainly gone off topic here but as always we learn. Thanks for the info Tiz, From memory my passport runs out in mid 2025 so some time to resecure when I am back there or simply go the path you have.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

In order to switch over the generator needs to start OnDemand and you need enough fuel to run it connected. The amount of fuel you need for days is a lot. I do not have much faith in anything mechanical sitting around in Philippines being ready to start.

I agree you need a good solar guy and you have to do an analysis of your draw over multiple days to size the batteries and the panels. My guy is really good, doing a lot of installs and gave 3 year warranty.
People under size and plain run out before can recharge. solar gives you free power during day after batteries recharged. You can run an aircon during day for free basically.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

As said I am a pig when comes to power, always have the A/C in the bedroom overnight @ 26/27C and I sleep well. Did a tong test yesterday (new toy from Shoppee or Lazada for under 20 bucks) Fire up the A/C and pulls 4 amps (1,000 watts initially) and then 1.6 to 1.7 amps once the room cools, 10 to 15 minutes. so many tests around 1.7 amps or less over a 12 hour period `= 20 plus Kwh per day = a 5 Kw solar system max power pumping 4Kw hours given losses into the grid or batteries for 5 to 6 hours efficiency a day? Then the large refrigerator and freezer, so seems I need a 15 to 20 Kw solar Array to supply power to a battery bank that can run the above for 2 or 4 days,,,,, Expensive as I would need a 40 to 50 Kwh battery bank to run and maintain my home, much more expensive, What's next amcan? perhaps my math is wrong?

As said expensive especially here until they catch up.


OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> As said I am a pig when comes to power, always have the A/C in the bedroom overnight @ 26/27C and I sleep well. Did a tong test yesterday (new toy from Shoppee or Lazada for under 20 bucks) Fire up the A/C and pulls 4 amps (1,000 watts initially) and then 1.6 to 1.7 amps once the room cools, 10 to 15 minutes. so many tests around 1.7 amps or less over a 12 hour period `= 20 plus Kwh per day = a 5 Kw solar system max power pumping 4Kw hours given losses into the grid or batteries for 5 to 6 hours efficiency a day? Then the large refrigerator and freezer, so seems I need a 15 to 20 Kw solar Array to supply power to a battery bank that can run the above for 2 or 4 days,,,,, Expensive as I would need a 40 to 50 Kwh battery bank to run and maintain my home, much more expensive, What's next amcan? perhaps my math is wrong?
> 
> As said expensive especially here until they catch up.
> 
> ...


Assuming you have the space you could do it for a couple of million. Should break even after about 25 years.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm thinking one to 1.1 million here but prices keep dropping over the years,

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

Who said I know how to calculate you sizing?
So a 40kW system, is in the 1.3 million range. 
Who did your sun analysis so you know how much sun hits your roof and can figure out how many panels are required?

Prices are going up because China and their supply chain issues. And the wait time for parts is like 60 days. 

It you are trying to break even it will never work out. The life span of some of the equipment is not long enough. With the price of electricity going up and availability going down you have to look at things differently. The old school wanted to break even, the new school wants to just be able to run that aircon anytime.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

amcan13 said:


> The old school wanted to break even, the new school wants to just be able to run that aircon anytime.


 "My school" want to earn 🤣 

We looked some into personal HYDRO power recently - I know roughly how DIY - but the height difference enough is at other side of the road, not at our land, so probably we have to skip. 

RIVERS belong to goverment but I guess no one bother if borrow water at private land creeks and let it back in same creek again after the height difference is used.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

amcan, I am very curious to know where I can buy a 40Kw solar system for 1.3M pesos.
As for effective sun/daylight hours? That comes from 5 or 6 years with my solar system in Australia and the figures are readily available online. I'm only thinking a 15 to 20Kw array but a large battery bank as my average consumption is only 11Kw per day but thoughts are for the future an electric car so probably a 20Kw array. Battery size? Maybe 40 Kw or more for a few days of bad weather and their in lies the cost, outlay and after 7 or 8 years replacement.

I see you have been around the block a few times so what are your thoughts?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> amcan, I am very curious to know where I can buy a 40Kw solar system for 1.3M pesos.
> As for effective sun/daylight hours? That comes from 5 or 6 years with my solar system in Australia and the figures are readily available online. I'm only thinking a 15 to 20Kw array but a large battery bank as my average consumption is only 11Kw per day but thoughts are for the future an electric car so probably a 20Kw array. Battery size? Maybe 40 Kw or more for a few days of bad weather and their in lies the cost, outlay and after 7 or 8 years replacement.
> 
> I see you have been around the block a few times so what are your thoughts?
> ...


Steve, you won't get 7-8 years out of lead acid, you will need something more exotic and there goes you budget.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I had lead acid batteries in my motorhome, one third of a ton and they lasted 8 years until I sold it, not sure how long the buyer got out of them. Yes lithium batteries are more expensive but don't require the maintenance of the former. OMO but the biggest cost in a stand alone system is the batteries and peripherals. Lol, much easier to keep paying PHP 5K per month and contribute further to global warming, perhaps it's my guilt trip Gary but it's up to all of us to try to cut back if we can and perhaps the feel good fuzzy feeling I might get by doing my bit to reduce my gluttony.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

An interesting blog. My PI Dream. Watch this before installing solar (part 3 of 3). Will give you an idea.


----------



## boris64 (Dec 13, 2018)

Gary D said:


> An interesting blog. My PI Dream. Watch this before installing solar (part 3 of 3). Will give you an idea.


I'm in pretty good financial shape heading into retirement but I really wish I had that guys budget ;-)


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> An interesting blog. My PI Dream. Watch this before installing solar (part 3 of 3). Will give you an idea.


I watched all 3 episodes and while informative did tend to prattle a lot. Nice guy giving detailed info so my 1M peso budget is in the ball park until I add an electric car so maybe 1.4M for back up.
I will contact the company he used for costings and keep all informed.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Tiz said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I'm in the process of renewal right now.
> 
> ...


Just for an update:

I received an email yesterday saying that my new passport is ready to be picked up. (just 7 weeks after lodgement)

Then it's off to BOM to move my visa to the new passport and have the "authorization to stay" changed from 22 OCT 2022 to 31 OCT 2024 to match the visa expiry !!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Good to hear Tiz but back on topic I have a cat 1 or 2,,,, hope not 3 typhoon hitting us Sunday evening, we will see.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We had a flash flood yesterday afternoon. The neighbours were waste deep in water. When I built this place I made sure we had ample drainage and by all accounts it was a close thing. A grill at the back of the house blocked and we had a foot of water for a while, nothing came in. The worst of it was we were away for the day and missed it all.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> We had a flash flood yesterday afternoon. The neighbours were waste deep in water. When I built this place I made sure we had ample drainage and by all accounts it was a close thing. A grill at the back of the house blocked and we had a foot of water for a while, nothing came in. The worst of it was we were away for the day and missed it all.


Gary you might want to get some sandbags and stack them against your door outside and maybe inside.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I checked out this storm earlier and it didn't look too bad but now I see it's really speeding up and is getting the "eye" so this is going to do some damage. 

If you have the Windy application it also has a path tracker on it and if no Smartphone here's an easy-to-use direct reading wind satellite map. earthnullschoolmap


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Looks like here (near Lingayen Gulf, North Luzon), we're going to be right in its path during the next couple of days.
I've been getting in supplies and battening down the hatches.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

We appear to be lucky, a day ago its path took it straight over us here in Bacnotan, this morning its path has moved south and looks like it will go between Tarlac City and Angeles, fortunately not very strong.
Hope all stay safe.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm a little worried because this typhoon keeps pushing south towards us, my roof will be gone again if so. 

Be safe Graham.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow, it's picking up intensity but moving north again, Tarlac seems to be in the firing line.
As Mark said graham, stay safe.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I think our climate change to the warmer weather has a lot to do with it. We are going to get hammered in Florida with Ian Hurricane. Fiona tore up Canada on the east side 2 days ago. The weather experts are saying the warmer weather is causing stronger storms around the world

We are bracing for the impact of Ian next week here in Orlando,florida

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep seems things are getting hotter world wide and the deniers (all) are being proved wrong it seems. It's up to all of us to try and turn it around so our children and grandchildren have a decent world to live in.

art, stay safe.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> If you have the Windy application it also has a path tracker on it and if no Smartphone here's an easy-to-use direct reading wind satellite map. earthnullschoolmap


Windy.com also works on a desktop.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Steve

It seems when some of these storms hit they are worse ever in that area. Just like Fiona in Canada. they said it was the worse storm ever. Just like storms around the world. I wonder What will happen in the future here on Earth? The future children will have to deal with it. I am securing everything here for the hurricane Ian next week. They are predicting a lot of destruction. 

I live on a 33' boat in a Marina. I am down in a cove so the winds hopefully won't be to terrible. 

Art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Time to sell up and move back here art.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey steve

I have been thinking about moving back there. I liked Tagum city when I lived there. The only problem is I get free VA heath care here. The only thing i have to pay for is copay on medications. I am not service connected with a sickness or injury. But, I got into the system here long ago and i got grandfathered into the new system several years ago. 

What I hear is the vet has to be service connected to get free help there in the Philippines. When I was there before i had to pay for any hospital care I got. Also, I was at a physical therapist for 6 months and I had to pay for it also. I had to pay for all my medications to.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

We had our power briefly cut out 6 times within 15 minutes.

So far we're having moderate winds and steady rain but then again we have several large trees now blocking or slowing the wind down.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> I need to get some more rechargeable lights thanks for the reminder.


All the light bulbs in my gfs house have a LiOn battery in them that keeps em going for hours (low brightness mode) after a powercut. They even have a USB port to charge a phone. 

What a clever thing, I hadnt seen that before


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I hope every one is safe and no damage down south, fortunately it was a fizzer here with no rain and only 20 to 30 Kph winds.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> I hope every one is safe and no damage down south, fortunately it was a fizzer here with no rain and only 20 to 30 Kph winds.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Here in Bataan we have had rain since yesterday evening, occasionally heavy. A bit blustery on occasion. Nothing like the rain we had the other day.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hope all is well Gary, same for all in the typhoons path.


Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

KatanaDV20 said:


> All the light bulbs in my gfs house have a LiOn battery in them that keeps em going for hours (low brightness mode) after a powercut. They even have a USB port to charge a phone.
> 
> What a clever thing, I hadnt seen that before


We have a couple of them in our house too. Don't quite understand their control as they do come on at odd hours at times whether we have lost power or not. I guess its OK as long as they work when needed - and they do.

Fred


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

fmartin_gila said:


> We have a couple of them in our house too. Don't quite understand their control as they do come on at odd hours at times whether we have lost power or not. I guess its OK as long as they work when needed - and they do.
> 
> Fred


Worth their weight in gold. The gfs brgy suffers a lot of brownouts and random powercuts (im told usually due to idiots tapping the line). Quite a few houses around are plunged into darkness but ours remains lit. Thats where the fun ends though because we still boil like everyone else without a fan.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

I have a couple of these. Excellent ! 
(Firefly FEL 625)
.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

grahamw57 said:


> I have a couple of these. Excellent !
> (Firefly FEL 625)
> .
> View attachment 102325


Now theres an idea  Why didnt I think of this. I've probably walked right past these at the stores. Too busy buying UPS and small TV for my PlayStation instead of paying attention to more essential things like this batt fan. Will get one once Im there for sure. Will also earn me some brownie points from gf.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Firefly seem to be a good brand. You can find them, and variations on the above model, in most hardware stores, like Ace Hardware, etc.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

grahamw57 said:


> I have a couple of these. Excellent !
> (Firefly FEL 625)
> .
> View attachment 102325


We have one like that plus a 16 inch that is solar or grid rechargeable. It even charges when mostly cloudy. Don't need them as much as we used to but so good when needed. Since More Power took over from Panay Electric, our supply is so much more reliable with only a couple outages (one time a vehicle hit a pole and another time a transformer blew up). We are well informed ahead of time when & if they have a planned outage.

Fred

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Now theres an idea  Why didnt I think of this. I've probably walked right past these at the stores. Too busy buying UPS and small TV for my PlayStation instead of paying attention to more essential things like this batt fan. Will get one once Im there for sure. Will also earn me some brownie points from gf.


I've seen these for sale at the various chained Hardware stores like DIY, ACE or Handyman.


----------

